
Ask HN: What's going on with socket.io slack channel? - cocktailpeanuts
Anyone know what&#x27;s going on with socket.io Slack channel?<p>Looks like no one has been able to join since months ago, and no one&#x27;s been addressing what&#x27;s going on: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?f=tweets&amp;vertical=default&amp;q=socketio%20slack&amp;src=typd<p>As someone thinking about setting up a slack channel for an open source project myself, I am worried that this is one of those &quot;Slack blocked us from inviting more users because they only want small teams&quot;.<p>Would appreciate it if someone could share at least what&#x27;s going on.
======
mtmail
[http://socket.io/slack/](http://socket.io/slack/) reports 14208 registered
users. Other open source projects got stopped at half that. Slack recommends
1000. [http://www.businessinsider.com/slack-free-unlimited-plan-
has...](http://www.businessinsider.com/slack-free-unlimited-plan-has-
limits-2015-6?IR=T)

------
supacruz
Their slack team seems up and running:
[https://socketio.slack.com/](https://socketio.slack.com/) However, their
invitation page (I guess based on
[https://github.com/rauchg/slackin](https://github.com/rauchg/slackin)) is
down: [http://slack.socket.io/](http://slack.socket.io/).

------
rekoros
channel != team

